

A regex search engine for what? - vertigo

Just wanted to get the feedback of the community of potential disruptive application of a regular expression based search engine before offering my prof. to start researching the subject.
======
airhadoken
There are lots of times that I wish that I could use the wildcard in Google
inside word tokens instead of just between words in a multiword string, i.e.
search on googl* to get googlefight and googling as well as the expected. It
could be a powerful way of capturing a set of alternatives easily. But its
utility is limited for search if the user needs to know the order of tokens in
the search (i.e. searching on a single regex globally on the rendered page).

I'd like to see a regular search engine interface (tokens, strings of tokens,
and an exception operator) with the ability to make any token in it a regex by
surrounding it with a specific marker, like bang or slash.

